# e60 545i VS e60 545i 6 speed



## jyeh74 (Oct 30, 2003)

Just wondering if the 2004 545i 6 speed is ONLY manual? 
The 545i 6 speed is a little bit mor expensive compared to the 545i but both have 325 hp. Not sure of the numbers, 0-60, quarter mile on them.


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

The 545i is available with steptronic, manual transmission or SMG. The list price for the 545i six-speed factors in the price of the sports package which is already included, so the 545i regardless of transmission should be priced relatively the same. 

At first, the six-speed 545i was not available without the sports package (at least in the U.S), but I've read that one would now be able to delete this option if so desired.

In an earlier test, R&T measured a 5.3 0-60 and a low 14s 1/4 mile with the steptronic. One would think that SMG or the manual would post lower times, but I've seen 5.5s 0-60 for the manual so not to sure.


----------



## jyeh74 (Oct 30, 2003)

So the only difference is the extra 1 speed? SMG is available on both versions? Not sure why its more expensive if they do the same speeds.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

heezy545i said:


> At first, the six-speed 545i was not available without the sports package (at least in the U.S), but I've read that one would now be able to delete this option if so desired.


Not true... they've made a change in how the dealers specify/order the car, but as always, you must get the Sport Package to get the manual transmission. The same applies for SMG, too.


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

So in other words:

545 6-speed = 545i steptronic + sport package

Except one is a manual and the other is auto.


----------



## jyeh74 (Oct 30, 2003)

anyone clarify? I thought the 545i 6 speed is only manual?


----------



## scope12da (Jun 14, 2004)

*Aieee*

The 545i 6speed is a conventional manual transmission. You can also get the transmission as SMG (which has 6 gears also, and it has a "semi-automatic" mode where it will shift (albeit roughly) for you).

545i Steptronic is automatic transmission... you'll never get "manual transmission" performance out of it.

Lomag was talking about _pricing_...


----------

